# 2 rats in northwest LA



## Boo (Mar 10, 2009)

I forgot my old password, but I was Krickette on here forever ago.


Anyway, I have 2 rats that I just feel bad for. I'm going to be moving to a new apt for the summer, and they don't allow pets. My mom wants me to release these girls into the woods, but I know that would be cruel.

I have a chocolate hooded rex named Godiva, and a black split-cap dumbo named Jasu

They came from petsmart back in summer of 2007 I think. They have a lot of personality. 

Let's see....
Godiva is very neat and carries her tail high when she walks to keep it clean. She is very greedy with her treats, and will always go hide them as soon as you give them to her so that she can come beg for more. She's very curious, and the most vocal when she's upset. She hates getting her toenails trimmed, but she'll deal with it after some patience. 

Jasu is a tail dragger, and has a slightly u-shaped back. She's very content to just sit around. When you give her her treats she sits and eats them happily. She puts up with a lot more from me and my little cousins. 


Anyway, if you want them, they are free to a good home that I know won't feed them to anything. 

Located in Shreveport, LA. I can only go about 30 minutes from either Shreveport or Ruston, LA.


----------



## Boo (Mar 10, 2009)

found my old topic with more pics:
http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,2894.msg28034.html#msg28034


----------

